# Some 2006 bikes on Giant UK web-site



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

I noticed that the Giant UK web-site has a tab for 2006 bikes.
WTF, It's only the middle of May 2005??
http://www.giant-bicycle.com/uk/030.000.000/030.000.000.asp?year=2006


----------

